

 Review my project - Team Search - Shanewho
http://teamsearchapp.com

======
Shanewho
My first submission to Hacker News (I hope I didn't screw it up). This project
may not be relevant to many of you, but any feedback on the app or the website
would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
michael_dorfman
The app sounds interesting, and the website is polished-- but I don't think
that you are going to be getting a lot of sales via the website. That's not
how "Enterprisey" software, even at a low price point of $1499, is usually
sold.

I think you're going to have to give some thought to your customer acquisition
process (which is going to be different than the usual B2C or B2B methods you
read about most often on HN.)

~~~
Shanewho
Interesting, any suggestions?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Start by talking to customers (or prospects) in detail about their evaluation
and purchasing process.

I assume you know folks in big organizations; otherwise you wouldn't be
screwing around with TFS, right?

So, find out how they find out about software, and how they decide to buy it.

